# offshore catering



## donaldbathe (Feb 21, 2017)

does anyone know if in the offshore catering industry that crew can actually get a good nights sleep like when they get back on land or not? i was thinking of applying to an offshore catering job but dont know if i will get a good nights sleep like in a nice dark and quiet bedroom???????? can anyone please tell me who has worked in the offshore catering industry? rsvp. thank you.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

not exactly what you are asking but I work on a tug boat and work six hours on and six hours off and no you do not get a good night's sleep that's the simple answer


----------



## flatback01 (Jun 15, 2015)

If you get put on a boat the sleep isn't that great. Most of the company's that we had on the boats the cooks say the pay isn't that great and they charge you a fee to take you to the boat and pick you up i think it was a $100 each way. I am not sure about the sleep if you are put on a platform or rig.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Think you need to look for a different job if you're worried about sleep on a rig or boat.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Been many a time out on the water I wished somebody'd bring me a sammich.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Rock on man.


----------



## donaldbathe (Feb 21, 2017)

so youve worked in offshore catering for the offshore drilling people before? this is what im talking about! so then its not possible to get a good night sleep then? rsvp.


----------



## donaldbathe (Feb 21, 2017)

but im specifically talking about the people who work in offshore catering for offshore drilling personnel.......... are we talking about the same people/employees here? if i want to apply to work for offshore catering that service the offshore drilling employees then im not gonna get a good night sleep then? can you confirm this? rsvp.


----------



## donaldbathe (Feb 21, 2017)

what do you mean a different job???????? i need to have a nice, dark, and quiet room to get a good night sleep, why would you say this?????? rsvp.


----------



## donaldbathe (Feb 21, 2017)

most people in offshore catering that cater to the offshore drilling people are excons??????? rsvp.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

donaldbathe said:


> most people in offshore catering that cater to the offshore drilling people are excons??????? rsvp.


Trolling it seems...

Read between the lines man. You really think working on any commercial boat is going to grant you a wonderful nights sleep? Sure...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

This is a F'd up thread.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I slept great when I worked offshore diving and lived on boats. You work your butt off, then you're tired. You sleep. Even the bow thrusters 5 feet from my head rattling the sheets off my bed hardly woke me up. 

If you have these concerns, you probably aren't cut out for this type of work. No one out there gives a crap if you get good sleep or not. It won't be like home. Sometimes it will be so rough that you wake up on the floor, the sea state rolled you out of your rack. All that said I loved the job, just not the best family job.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I worked offshore on drilling rig for 3 years, not in catering but as a roustabout and floor hand, sleep wasn't an issue, my azz was so wore out that i could have slept standing up. 

I also worked inland towboats as a tankerman for a few years, 6 hr shifts, again I had no problem sleeping. 

I think I'd find something else to get into besides being a galley hand, yes it's a job, but there's plenty more to do with a lot more money involved in it, just got to be willing to bust your azz.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

donaldbathe said:


> what do you mean a different job???????? i need to have a nice, dark, and quiet room to get a good night sleep, why would you say this?????? rsvp.


Sounds like you need to search for a different career path, the 1st time someone offshore hears you say something like this, you will be immediately "labeled" and be the laughing stock onboard........good luck, you gonna need it.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Old Donald may be putting you on. Look at the number of posts Oh almost forgot why is this in the need a crew/ride section. Maybe it should be in the joke section


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Donald, When you go to apply, just write down that one of your conditions of employment is a nice, quiet, dark and cozy place to sleep. You'll be good to go.


----------

